# notice for embassy interview



## hydrasoul_usa (Jun 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how much notice the embassy will give you for an interview date? At least 2 month? thankyou


----------



## misschrissy (Jun 27, 2010)

We had about 2 weeks notice, but I had asked for it to be expidited & I think it's usually at least a months notice


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

hydrasoul_usa said:


> Does anyone know how much notice the embassy will give you for an interview date? At least 2 month? thankyou


I got a letter dated 24 June advising me my interview date was set for 20 August.


----------

